# INKO Colours sequel?!



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

A long time ago I posted an anime about budgies called INKO Colors from Youtube. Turns out they're finally making another episode! I'm super excited because it was super cute. As a reminder, here's the original INKO Colors episode:

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb3VC_4n_E0"]自主制作アニメ　インコカラーズ - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, I watched it again because it was so adorable! Fuuta reminds me of Mallorn, but he's a boy   I can't believe they're making a new episode! Please post it here when you see it, if you can


----------



## jenarich (Mar 25, 2021)

Aww!! It's feels amazing when this bird comes back on their own, this made me tear up a bit


----------

